# Recent HAS order update



## ooa4oo (Jan 19, 2020)

Ordered some Tprop and Trenace before the new year around the holiday.
A little over 2 weeks in now and the Tren is looking bunk. 

Was going to say I do not recommend them, but I see they have disappeared anyway.


Also, any help on US domestic sources for Tren ace would be great..


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jan 19, 2020)

I Encourage everyone to stay away from h-as as you can see they left here.  So many great sponsors to choose from.  Feel free to explore the monster subforum and check out reviews, as well as the other sponsors.  If you have any interest in monster after checking out the sponsor section, let me know and I can set you up with a first time buyer 15% off discount code.

Monster-gear.com


----------



## domestic-supply (Jan 22, 2020)

*Check this out:
www.us-domesticsupply.ws

*






ooa4oo said:


> Also, any help on US domestic sources for Tren ace would be great..


----------



## ROID (Jan 25, 2020)

Why do you say that about the tren ?


----------



## ROID (Jan 25, 2020)

H AS has been around a long time. Never heard of any serious issues.  But they all go bad eventually.


----------



## HFO3 (Jan 26, 2020)

HA screwed the pooch ?forum and forum owner" where his customer base comes from, does anyone really think he won?t screw the customer after that? it?s all one in the same, there is not a difference. If he had integrity he walks away keeping it in tact because it means something to him, clearly HA lacks the human component ?integrity"


----------



## Pcushion (Jan 29, 2020)

I know where you can find tren a locally... I bet it will be the best tren you have ever run too!


----------



## Pcushion (Jan 30, 2020)

ROID said:


> H AS has been around a long time. Never heard of any serious issues.  But they all go bad eventually.



Not all of them brother just majority of them. Basicstero.ws have been going strong for over a decade.


----------



## Luck101 (Mar 2, 2020)

I'm first buyer on mymonsterlabs.com. I'm coming contacting you like you asked before I purchase so you can guide me through the process for bigger discounts. How's the delivery time ?


----------



## Luck101 (Mar 2, 2020)

I'm good interested in the local as well. direland143@gmail.com


----------



## TripleOvertime (Mar 2, 2020)

Luck101 said:


> I'm first buyer on mymonsterlabs.com. I'm coming contacting you like you asked before I purchase so you can guide me through the process for bigger discounts. How's the delivery time ?


Hi luck.  Please get your post count up to 10 and we can send pm's to each other.


----------

